# 219c vs xpg2/3



## John_Galt (Dec 29, 2017)

Been out of the game a long time, since shortly after the introduction of the 219 led as competition for the xpg2.

Need a basic break down of the 219c D280/300/320 versus the cree xpg2 S4/5 and cree xpg S4/5.

I see the 219 has a lower forward voltage across the board, but apparently offered lower output? And has a larger die?

What about the xpg2 vs xpg3? Both are offered in similar bins and tints, is there a major reason, as far as intensity/viewing angle to choose one over the other? 

Looking to upgrade from the r5 3C xpg2 in my hds. I know it wont be significant upgrade, due to the small drive current but just looking to see if its worth keeping up with the times.

Thanks


----------



## F89 (Dec 31, 2017)

John_Galt said:


> Been out of the game a long time, since shortly after the introduction of the 219 led as competition for the xpg2.Need a basic break down of the 219c D280/300/320 versus the cree xpg2 S4/5 and cree xpg S4/5.I see the 219 has a lower forward voltage across the board, but apparently offered lower output? And has a larger die?What about the xpg2 vs xpg3? Both are offered in similar bins and tints, is there a major reason, as far as intensity/viewing angle to choose one over the other? Looking to upgrade from the r5 3C xpg2 in my hds. I know it wont be significant upgrade, due to the small drive current but just looking to see if its worth keeping up with the times.Thanks


The 219C doesn't by default have a low Vf, it depends on the spec (check out the Nichia data sheets and it'll give the break down of the part number).I'm guessing your XPG2 R5 3C is from the original XPG2 stock? They made a change to the die on the newer XPG2 that I'm not a fan of. Saying that I recently used the last of my original XPG2 R5 3C on a mod and I'm sad to see it's my last as I think that particular LED is great.The new XPG3 generally have terrible tint shift, I got excited when they came out and did a few mods with the 5000K high CRI but all but one were horrible (Ledil boom reflector made it nice).Unless you want high CRI (in that case go for a 219B or C) I'd stick with that nice old original XPG2.Not much help but hopefully means something.

Just out of interest I recently modded an XPG HDS to a 2700K high CRI 219C but I can't bond with it so I managed to find some 219B 4500K (R9080) high CRI LEDs and I'm going to swap it in which will be it's final LED.


----------



## John_Galt (Dec 31, 2017)

Yep, my xpg2 was from pretty early on after the g2 introduction. Its a solid led, very nice neutralish white tint, pure white with no serious tint difference between the hotspot and spill. Gets very mildly "goldeny" at lower drive levels. Very nice LED all around.

Interesting to hear about the change to the die. Tint shift seems to be a very cree problem, I see more people complaining about cree led's than osram or nichia. Interesting. Does shaving the dome down help at all, in your experience? I plan to try dedoming bith the xpg3's and 219c's that I have on order, and comparing them to my original xpg2.

I sent my Ra to Milkyspit years ago. He removed the original osram golden dragon, and bored the heatsink area to fit a 10mm mcpcb, so Im hoping to keep this baby upgraded for a long long time.


----------



## F89 (Dec 31, 2017)

John_Galt said:


> Yep, my xpg2 was from pretty early on after the g2 introduction. Its a solid led, very nice neutralish white tint, pure white with no serious tint difference between the hotspot and spill. Gets very mildly "goldeny" at lower drive levels. Very nice LED all around.
> 
> Interesting to hear about the change to the die. Tint shift seems to be a very cree problem, I see more people complaining about cree led's than osram or nichia. Interesting. Does shaving the dome down help at all, in your experience? I plan to try dedoming bith the xpg3's and 219c's that I have on order, and comparing them to my original xpg2.
> 
> I sent my Ra to Milkyspit years ago. He removed the original osram golden dragon, and bored the heatsink area to fit a 10mm mcpcb, so Im hoping to keep this baby upgraded for a long long time.



I haven't dedomed the LEDs in question much, have done with the XPG2 but not really a fan as I'm more into nice beams and quality light than gaining throw etc. Not that certain dome mods can't be beneficial, I just haven't delved into it much.
As far as dedoming a 219C, I think they're better left alone particularly with high CRI variants. I'm not sure that 219 or XPG3 dedome that well or easily either.
It's a shame about the die change on the XPG2, there's pics and write ups on forums if you care to look into it.
I agree with your write up on the old XPG2 R5 3C and also find them nice. I tried a similar spec current XPG2 but in S3 and the tint wasn't nice at all to me (may have been 3D from memory) but either way the old R5 3C seemed to be a fair sweet spot. 
It should be a reasonably simple process to remod your light but in my opinion your old XPG2 is still worthy for time to come unless of course you're looking for a CRI boost then I'd look at the 219B or C at around 4 to 5000K you'll likely enjoy.
I still reckon your light sounds nice as is though.

I'll add what I found made the XPG3 work really nicely (any LED that needs a bit of smoothing out for that matter) was to use a heavy OP reflector and/or diffuser lens. Like I said, I was content with a 5000K high CRI XPG3 behind a Ledil boom reflector. Obviously this cuts your throw and gets much more into flood territory.
On the other hand the 219C should play pretty well generally. I've tried a couple that were of the 70 and 80 CRI but by far my favourites are the 90 CRI versions (I've tried 2700, 3000, 4000 and 5700K In high CRI).
Check out the 219B as well if CRI is of interest. Pretty well any B or C is likely to have a nice smooth tint.


----------



## John_Galt (Jan 5, 2018)

Im not super concerned about maximal throw (Id be looking at the xpc's the like if I was. I also have a very nice neutral white xpe r2 that I could use.

I'm more concerned with decent throw and good tint. I think my hds lights reflector (medium orange peel) has done a very good job of preventing a massive tint shift betwen hotpot and spill. 

I brought up dedoming, as I have seen it mentioned a few different places that this can help minimize the tint shift, at the loss of some output. I will see how these various led's do, then experiment from there.

Might also pick up a few xpl hi's, just to try out


----------

